
The Cloud Is Just Someone Else's Computer - doppp
https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-cloud-is-just-someone-elses-computer/
======
rdegges
It is no doubt cheaper to pay someone to colocate your own hardware, but in my
experience running production services on my own colo'd hardware: it is far
cheaper and easier to just use a cloud provider in the long run.

I ran a widely used teleconferencing system for years that served a ton of
traffic, and the amount of time it took me to manage my boxes, handle issues,
and deal with one off setup processes was far more costly than the amount of
money I started paying Heroku every month a few years later.

I know Jeff isn't factoring in the other hidden costs here: but be wary.
Unless you are a truly massive operation I don't see how you can possibly do
this and save money vs going the easy route and using your favorite PaaS. Just
my two cents.

------
DKnoll
He's failing to factor in the cost of parts and remote hands hourly labour in
his colo TCO.

------
proyb
I thought you was talking about Cubbit Distributed Cloud Storage when pictures
and wording similar to their presentation.

[https://www.cubbit.io](https://www.cubbit.io)

------
ohiovr
Endoffice.com order links are 404

